

In a Big Network of Computers, Evidence of Machine Learning - taylorbuley
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/06/26/technology/in-a-big-network-of-computers-evidence-of-machine-learning.html

======
yk
The original article appears is <http://arxiv.org/abs/1112.6209> (as noted in
the article).

I did only print it (yet), but from the abstract it appears that they did
mainly tried face recognition, not trying to find cats.

